# They Now Carry More Bullets!!



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2008)

Received this in an email:

Florida 's got it right.        Bravo for Sheriff Judd!!! 





POLK        COUNTYFLORIDA SHERIFF GRADY        JUDD
Some "dirtbag" in Polk        County Florida who got pulled over in a routine traffic stop ended up        "executing" the deputy who stopped him. The deputy was shot eight times,        including once behind his right ear at close range.        
Another deputy was wounded and a police dog killed.        
A statewide manhunt ensued.        
The low-life was found hiding in a        wooded area with his gun. SWAT team officers fired and hit the guy 68        times. 
Now here's the kicker:        
Naturally, the media asked why        they shot him 68 times. Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd, told the        *Orlando        Sentinel*: 
*
"That's all the bullets we had!"        *
(Talk about an all        time classic answer!!!)


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 19, 2008)

> Naturally, the media asked why they shot him 68 times. Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd, told the *Orlando Sentinel*:
> *
> "That's all the bullets we had!" *
> (Talk about an all time classic answer!!!)


 
I heard about this back when it happened (including the sheriff's statement).  I'd love to shake that man's hand


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 20, 2008)

So, how soon after the incident did the hand wringing and protesting get started?  Bravo, Sheriff!


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm not one to stand in the way of justice, but i always question using all that manpower and government sponsering for such actions.

j


----------



## grydth (Jan 20, 2008)

To me, the large number of police officers assigned and the use of massive deadly force were clearly justified.

 This killer had shot a police dog, then shot the dog handler multiple times. The final shot was a head shot from close range to be sure the fallen officer was dead. The criminal next shot and wounded another deputy before fleeing. When caught in a desolate area he shot at still more officers, then hid. 

I have questioned some shootings in the past on this forum, and maintain those positions. But here, there is no question this criminal was guilty of multiple police shootings or that he intended to shoot more officers. He was armed with at least one gun, a police weapon taken from the murdered deputy. Finally, there was no danger here of police gunfire hitting innocent citizens.

Swift and overwhelming deadly force, in my opinion, was appropriate.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 20, 2008)

Exactly.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 20, 2008)

In a defensive situation, you keep shooting until you're sure that the threat has been neutralized.  Therefore, if the bad guy is still standing, repeat doses of gilding metal-covered lead should be administered until he goes down.  

I realize some folks may say "but they should have known that he was dead on his feet!  Can't they see his eyes going blank?  Can't they see these things?"

When the adrenaline is pumping, this is probably as good as someone is going to be able to do, since the person isn't going to be able to note the finer details of what happens when someone is essentially dead on his feet.  They're locked into survival mode, and tunnel vision takes over.  

When in doubt, it's generally better to shoot more rounds than necessary, than to shoot many rounds, and suddenly realize that the job wasn't finished (such as in the 1986 Miami shootout).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> In a defensive situation, you keep shooting until you're sure that the threat has been neutralized. Therefore, if the bad guy is still standing, repeat doses of gilding metal-covered lead should be administered until he goes down.
> 
> I realize some folks may say "but they should have known that he was dead on his feet! Can't they see his eyes going blank? Can't they see these things?"
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely and that is how I was trained in the Police Academy!


----------



## searcher (Jan 20, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> In a defensive situation, you keep shooting until you're sure that the threat has been neutralized.


 
This is the statement of the day, week, and year.   I am in full agreement with this and others should be as well.    With the human body able to still function for 30 seconds after being shot in most body parts, you really cannot stop for fear of being shot in the interim.


----------



## chinto (Feb 1, 2008)

simple rule is .. if its deadly serious threat of death coming at you.. you draw the pistol, and proceed to fire till its empty, the target is down and still.. or hopefully both.. if the target is not down and still, reload and continue firing till either threat is neutralized for sure or you are out of ammo and have broken contact.!  after all you never need a pistol till you really need one instantly... and if you have to go to a gun fight you do NOT take a pistol, ( if you got no choice take a .45) but you take a rifle or shotgun!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/crime/cops/judd.asp


----------

